# Dog pooping monster poops on TOTW, am I feeding to much?



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm starting to notice that Cheecho's poops are getting bigger! It's like I'm feeding a dino! He is in good physical condition, good weight, ect. 

Cheecho is 20lb but most people don't believe me. He is all thick bone and muscle. He's not fat and not skinny.

I feed him 1 cup 2 times a day. Of TOTW ( I don't remember which one, I know thats bad but I lont the bag when we moved) He's not gaining weight and he's not loosing it. The only thing that has changed is the size of his poop!

So could I be feeding him to much and it's just passing all the way through?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I definitely think you are feeding too much. 2 cups a day for a 20 lb dog is a lot...my 40 lb dog gets that amount. The amount you need to feed depends a lot on both the dog's metabolism and how much exercise they get. I would try gradually reducing the amount of food you are feeding until his poop gets back to normal. When I first switched to TOTW (we're using Pacific Stream...) I had the same problem as you....big poops several times every day. I mean, some of my dogs were pooping enough for a Great Dane...it was pretty bad. I reduced everyone's food, now we are back to normal. TOTW is a lot "richer" of a food, so the dog needs less to stay healthy. 

Also, check and make double sure that Cheecho is at a good weight...when you run your hands over his sides, you should be able to easily feel his ribs under a slight layer of fat. If you can see the ribs, he's too skinny; if you have to press much at all to feel them, he's too heavy. HTH!


----------



## MrBill965 (Feb 6, 2007)

I feed my dogs TOTW, They are both 45-50 lbs and get 1 cup twice a day, sounds like you may be overfeeding. If you check the bag, there is a handy little chart that will tell you how much to feed.

I looked at TOTW's website and the chart for the Pacific Stream formula says:

Feeding Guideline (standard measuring cups/day)

Weight (lbs.) Adult Dogs 
3 - 5 1/3 - 1/2 
5 - 10 1/2 - 1 
10 - 20 1 - 1 1/2 
20 - 30 1 1/2 - 2 
30 - 40 2 - 2 1/3 
40 - 60 2 1/3 - 3 1/4 

I only copied the Adult feeding, if yours is just a pup, check their website http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/products/


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> I definitely think you are feeding too much. 2 cups a day for a 20 lb dog is a lot...my 40 lb dog gets that amount. The amount you need to feed depends a lot on both the dog's metabolism and how much exercise they get. I would try gradually reducing the amount of food you are feeding until his poop gets back to normal. When I first switched to TOTW (we're using Pacific Stream...) I had the same problem as you....big poops several times every day. I mean, some of my dogs were pooping enough for a Great Dane...it was pretty bad. I reduced everyone's food, now we are back to normal. TOTW is a lot "richer" of a food, so the dog needs less to stay healthy.
> 
> Also, check and make double sure that Cheecho is at a good weight...when you run your hands over his sides, you should be able to easily feel his ribs under a slight layer of fat. If you can see the ribs, he's too skinny; if you have to press much at all to feel them, he's too heavy. HTH!


Well he has been on TOTW since I got him at 4 m/o so that was a year ago. And he is a very active dog. I'm home all day since I'm homeschooled and we spend most of the day walking the forest behind my house and he runs beside me on my bike 2 hours a day (1 hr in the morning, 1 in the afternoon) and in the house I'm always throwing some kind of toy. 

I check his weight every day. even my vet has said he looks amazing. Most people keep JRT to fat, probably because they don't excercise them enough.

Oh and Cheecho is 16 months old. He starts agility training next month, I can't wait!


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

MrBill965 said:


> I feed my dogs TOTW, They are both 45-50 lbs and get 1 cup twice a day, sounds like you may be overfeeding. If you check the bag, there is a handy little chart that will tell you how much to feed.
> 
> I looked at TOTW's website and the chart for the Pacific Stream formula says:
> 
> ...


I never follow the chart. There usualy always off since diffrent dogs have diffrent needs.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> Well he has been on TOTW since I got him at 4 m/o so that was a year ago. And he is a very active dog. I'm home all day since I'm homeschooled and we spend most of the day walking the forest behind my house and he runs beside me on my bike 2 hours a day (1 hr in the morning, 1 in the afternoon) and in the house I'm always throwing some kind of toy.
> 
> I check his weight every day. even my vet has said he looks amazing. Most people keep JRT to fat, probably because they don't excercise them enough.
> 
> Oh and Cheecho is 16 months old. He starts agility training next month, I can't wait!


 OK, it sounds like he's definitely not overweight. I just like to make sure since I've had so many people say stuff like "he's just big boned" or "is solid muscle" when in reality the dog was just plain ol' fat. 

It's awesome that you are exercising him so much! JRT's are very high energy, they need lots and lots of mental/physical stimulation. I'm hopefully going to be starting agility with my poodle in a few months, I'm excited!! 

Anyway, like I said before, I would just reduce his food. Eventually, all that food is going to cause him to gain weight. Also, it wastes money when all the extra food ends up in the yard.  My Lhasa is about 20 lbs, he gets 1/3 of a cup total. Keep in mind that he is not as high energy as a JRT AND he's prone to being pudgy. I would venture to guess that your pup would need about 1-1.5 cups of food total. Keep an eye on his weight and poo just to make sure he's getting the right amount. 

As a sidenote, I was homeschooled too...I'm graduated now though.  



> I never follow the chart. There usualy always off since diffrent dogs have diffrent needs.


 Me neither...if I followed the charts, 3 of my dogs would be giganticly obese. The other one actually eats the amount the chart says she should, but that's only 'cause she has a higher metabolism than all my others.


----------



## MrBill965 (Feb 6, 2007)

The reason I quoted the chart was to use it as a starting point, work out from there was is best for your individual dog. If you go by the chart in zero's case, you would see that 20 lbs is right about 1 1/2 cups per day. Starting from there, they could increase or decrease the amount of food until they found the right amount.

If you aren't willing to use the chart at all then how can you possibly find a starting point?


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

coolio thanks for all the help guys.  I've been feeding him the same amout for about 8 months now, BUT he is now done growing so that would explain why he is poopin larger over the past month. 

This is the first dog that I've had control over what and how much he is eating. Out last dog was cared for by my parents and he was fat! I convinced them to feed him less about a year before he past on of cancer. 

On a side note I hear they are linking cancer to byproducts or some thing like that? I wounder if thats true?


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

zeronightfarm said:


> I'm starting to notice that Cheecho's poops are getting bigger! It's like I'm feeding a dino! He is in good physical condition, good weight, ect.
> 
> Cheecho is 20lb but most people don't believe me. He is all thick bone and muscle. He's not fat and not skinny.
> 
> ...


I would say you are feeding him way too much. Our sheltie is 20lbs and very active and only get 1/2 cup TOTW daily. Our collie puppy will likely be 65-70lbs when she's an adult (she's 5 months now) and gets 3 cups of TOTW daily.


----------



## KuroSaya (Jun 3, 2011)

Saya my 20lb shiba when she ate kibble she'd eat 1 cup a day half in morning and half at night coarse she got caned fish, cooked meat and eggs in rotation as kibble toppers and once a week RMB.

Now she eats raw I dunno how much she'd eat probably a cup a day still..


----------

